# Need Help For Prof Part 1



## Shezzy1234 (Sep 2, 2014)

what is behavioral science component? my university has never mentioned it before so i was just looking thru proff part 1 syllabus and it says that there r 4 components including behavioral science? what is that about? does it count? where should i study it from?


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

shezzy Aoa can u plz tell that frm where i when we get enrolled in any medicak college that we r given bks by college or we buy it on our own


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Shezzy1234 said:


> what is behavioral science component? my university has never mentioned it before so i was just looking thru proff part 1 syllabus and it says that there r 4 components including behavioral science? what is that about? does it count? where should i study it from?


It is a subject Shezzy and yes there are several books you can study for it, mine is in 2nd year so do not remember the books.


----------

